# OTA/ATSC: Channel Issues (Take 3)



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

These are for OTA issues POST Elvis 0x115

So: I am asking you all to report your issues... here; (again if you already reported them in the other thread)
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73643
-----------------------------------------------------------

Here is what they need to make this as easy as possible.
I know this may seem tedious; but there is 1 of you... and 100's of us.

Your ZIP Code : 60477
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; Tuning but no A/V; 771

All 4 of those are critical to them, to address the issues as fast as possible.

If you don't know the Call-Sign for the channel
Check: http://www.antennaweb.org/

If you are getting a 771, or just can tune it in.
Please also let us know if you can get it with another receiver/TV

Kinda helps rule out a lack of signal vs other problems.

Again, as usual... thank you all for your help.. Your "neighboors" will never realize how "YOU" helped their TV viewing better in the long run.

Thank you Marty for starting this Take 3 thread...


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

Is it time to start a new one of these threads after upgrading to 0x115? After upgrade I still did not have all OTA's. Re-ran OTA setup, still not there. Here is the info same info I posted the last 2 times:

Your ZIP Code : 45714 (TV Station's zip code 26101)
Channel # : 15-2, 15-3
Call-Sign : WTAP-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

I receive only 15-1.


----------



## badit11 (Oct 17, 2006)

St. Louis MO, 63119

I receive:
4-1 KMOV-DT (CBS)

In guide but 771 searching:
2-1 KTVI-DT (FOX)
5-1 KSDK-DT (NBC)
5-2 KSDK-DT (NBC Weather)
9-1 KETC-DT (PBS)
9-2 KETC-DT (PBS)
9-3 KETC-DT (PBS)
9-4 lKETC-DT (PBS)
11-1 KPLR-DT (CW)
11-2 KPLR-DT (THE TUBE)
30-1 KDNL-DT (ABC)
46-1 WRBU-DT (MNT)

All channels in guide, TV tuner picks them up but HR20 "NOT ACQUIRED" 0 signal strength


----------



## sansabar (Dec 17, 2006)

Valdosta, GA (Tallahassee, FL market), 31601

I receive:
WCTV-DT 6.1 CBS
WTXL-DT 27.1 ABC (receiving but station is having problems)
WTLH-DT 49-1 FOX

In guide but 771 searching:
WTWC-DT 40.1 NBC

Channel is in guide, TV tuner picks it up but HR20 "NOT ACQUIRED" 0 signal strength. After the update I had a moment where I had signal but it was immediately lost.

I receive all of these channels through the H10 with 95%+ strength.


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

After downloading 0x115 last night I lost WGN 9.1 and 9.2 which I had previously.
Its in the guide but I no longer can pick-up a signal.


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

marty45714 said:


> Is it time to start a new one of these threads after upgrading to 0x115? After upgrade I still did not have all OTA's. Re-ran OTA setup, still not there. Here is the info same info I posted the last 2 times:
> 
> Your ZIP Code : 45714 (TV Station's zip code 26101)
> Channel # : 15-2, 15-3
> ...


Are you using an indoor or outdoor antenna?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

solo1026 said:


> Are you using an indoor or outdoor antenna?


It does not matter what sort of antenna he is using. The program is missing from the GUIDE!!


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

I have to report no change to OTA channel lineup and no change/improvement noticed on OTA signal strength. I am still receiving our Albany NY feed of *WCWNDT channel 45.1 and 45.2 at an unacceptable level of 50%-54% . This channel still needs some work on DTV's part because my TV can receive channel perfect with no breakup. Zip code area 12110*


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

Zip:70601
Channel 33.1
Call: WVLA
Descrip: 771 Error

ZIP: 70508
CHANNEL: 3-2
CALL:KATC (WEATHER SUB)
DESCRIP: MISSING FROM GUIDE

ZIP: 71301
CHANNEL 5-2 --->(CBS/NEW AFFILIATE)<----
CALL KALB
DESCRIP: MISSING FROM GUIDE


----------



## jbellanca (Sep 1, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 30318
Channel # : 42-1
Call-Sign : WTHC-LP
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; Cannot tune to channel


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

zip: 10011
channels: 31.2, 31.3, 31.4
call sign: wpxn
description: only 31.1 is available. sub channels are not available on the HR20, if i could do a scan, these would be added. so basically, the guide data is not present. titantv.com lists the channels in their online guide, however zap2it.com does not.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 60004
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT
Description of Problem:

When tuning to channel, shows SD aspect ratio (i.e., pillar box) and 771 message.
Signal meter says "Not Acquired" and shows no reception whatsoever (other OTA channels are in the 80% range)
Guide data OK.

HR20 is my only tuner, so I can't report results from other tuners/TVs.

Digital sub channels for 5, 7, 9, 11, 32, & 50 are all OK.

System Configuration 
HR20 (#2; RIP, #1)	
--UPS	
--AT9 Dish	
----BBC's Installed
--Component Video to Panasonic TH-42PHW5 42" Plasma	
----720p, Native Off
--Optical Digital to Panasonic SA-XR25 Receiver	
----Dolby Digital On
--S-Video to Panasonic DMR-E50 DVD Recorder	
--Jensen TV920 Amplified Indoor Antenna


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

5 miles from tower
Terk HDTVA

Your ZIP Code : 60618
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT 
Description of Problem: 0 signal strength
Never could acquire this Station although I can with my Samsung STB

Your ZIP Code : 60618
Channel # : 9-1,9-2
Call-Sign : WGNDT 
Description of Problem: 0 signal strength
Previous Version it was at 90%


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

slaz55 said:


> 5 miles from tower
> Terk HDTVA
> 
> Your ZIP Code : 60618
> ...


Did you re-run your ATSC setup after the update?
I have to double check my WGN when I get home... I am 99% sure it worked after the update..


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes I did. I just checked this morning, as you know its not carried by D* in HD so I flipped to check the news this morning and 771.

GO BEARS!


----------



## blackjd1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 29229
Channel # : 35-1
Call-Sign : WRLK-DT	
Description of Problem: Signal meter reads 80-90% Guide picks up.
771 code. Will not tune channel. Seems to be freq. mapping problem. 3.3 miles from tower. Frequency assignment should be 32. Interestingly, 35.2 and 35.3 come in fine at 80%. 35.1, 35.2, and 35.3 all come in at 99% strength with my OTA built in tuner on Sony XBR lcd.


----------



## jmartinez93 (Dec 14, 2006)

Tucson, AZ

NOTE: Last OTA Initial Setup after 'Elvis Update' 1/8/2007 10:30PM MST
ALSO, 771 error message channels were being received with 0x104;

Zip Code - 85737
Channel# - 6.1
Call Sign - KUATDT
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 6.2
Call Sign - KUATDT2
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 6.3
Call Sign - KUATDT3
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 6.4
Call Sign - KUATDT4
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 9.1
Call Sign - KGUNDT
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6817W TV

Channel# - 13.2
Call Sign - KOLDDT2 (News Now)
Description of Problem - Missing from Guide, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 18.1
Call Sign - KTTUDT
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 27.1
Call Sign - KUASDT
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

x115 update, reran OTA setup as well.

Your ZIP Code : 49001 Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo, MI market
Channel # : 3-1, 3-2 (digital 2-1, 2-2)
Call-Sign : -1 is WWMT-DT, -2 is a CW subchannel 
Description of Problem: Guide data is fine; Tuning but no A/V; 771 error. 0% signal.

Both 3-1 and 3-2 come in fine on a Hughes E-86 DirecTV receiver with 100% signal lock.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> x115 update, reran OTA setup as well.
> 
> Your ZIP Code : 49001 Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo, MI market
> Channel # : 3-1, 3-2 (digital 2-1, 2-2)
> ...


Same here.. get it fine with old samsung...
Thanks for savuing me the typing


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

Running Elvis release

ZIP Code : 35242
Market: Birmingham, AL
Channel # : 21-1 (Digital frequency is 28.1)
Call-Sign : WTTODT (The CW affilliate)
Description of Problem: Shows up in Guide, but get 771 message majority of time; when checking antenna signal strength, often times only one tuner shows any signal, if any at all; can receive 21-1 just fine with internal ATSC tuners inside 2 TVs and on 2 different HR10-250 Tivos. Can receive all other OTA signals just fine.

Channel # : 40-2 (Digital frequency is 9.4)
Call-Sign : WJSU-DT (ABC Weather sub-channel)
Description of problem: Not showing in guide; not detected at all.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

I live in Villa Park IL 17-20 miles west of Chicago ,unable to get wbbm2-1 chicago.roof mount uhf/vhf antenna (brand new) ,all other local hd channels have signal strength of 100%. HR20 gives 771 message on channel 2-1 from what I gather is that the hr20 is unable to tune to vhf channel 3


----------



## Pizzle_Wizzle (Dec 18, 2006)

Running Elvis release.

Your ZIP Code :35749
Channel # : 54-1, 54-2
Call-Sign : WZDXDT
Description of Problem: Listed in Guide; 771 error, showing no signal in setup/meters. Works perfect using TV tuner (Sony SXRD)


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

OTA working ok however when I tried to reset antenna stuff hangs at 50% causing local channel viewing conflicts that prevent tuning to local OTAs


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Zip code 75002
DFW Area
Channel #: 47-1
Callsign KTAQDT

Appears in channel list (in channel edit screen) as 99-1 but in 47-1 "slot" (i.e. just before 49-1)
95-100% signal strength.
Appears in guide as 99-1, but when you select it you get a black screen.

Works fine on H20.


----------



## jwilkens (Oct 13, 2006)

ZIP Code : 08098
Channel # : 12-1
Call-Sign : WHYYDT 
Description of Problem: 771

Oddly enough 12-2 and 12-3 come in fine.
Station recently (Dec 2006) changed frequency from UHF 55 to 50. 
I found a channel 12-1 on UHF 50 in another area, entered that zipcode, and 12-1 came in fine. Definitely a mapping problem.


----------



## ladderless (Jul 8, 2005)

My ZIP Code : 44087
Channel # : 3-1
Call-Sign : WKYC-DT
In guide, but error 771
(Channel came in fine on my old Samsung HD unit)

My ZIP Code : 44087
Channel # : 3-2
Call-Sign : WKYC-DT
In guide, but error 771
(Channel came in fine on my old Samsung HD unit)

My ZIP Code : 44087
Channel # : 3-3
Call-Sign : WKYC-DT
In guide, but error 771
(Channel came in fine on my old Samsung HD unit)

EB, thank you for all your help... Much appreciated!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Zip Code: 44131
Channel #: 3-1
Call-Sign: WKYC-DT
In Guide, but 771. (Zero signal strength on meters. Works on my H20 and my Sharp Aquos LCD when hooked directly. Guide info IS in the EPG.)

Channel #: 3-2
Call-Sign: WKYC-DT (Weather Now)
Same as above

Channel #:3-3
Call-Sign: WKYC-DT
Same as above

Channel #: 5-1
Call-Sign: WEWS-DT
Same as above

Channel #: 8-1
Call-Sign: WJW-DT
Same as above

Channel#: 19-1
Call-Sign: WOIO-TV
Same as above

Channel #: 43-1
Call-Sign: WUAB-DT
Same as above

Channel #: 43-2
Call-Sign WUAB-DT (The Tube)
Same as above.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Zip 27701
Ral-Durham NC
WRDC-DT2 The Tube 28.2 (27.1 broadcast ch before remapped)
Still getting 771 message, with full signal strength

Zip 27889
Washington NC
WITN-DT3 NBC SD
Missing from the guide


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Zip Code: 44131
> Channel #: 3-1
> Call-Sign: WKYC-DT
> In Guide, but 771. (Zero signal strength on meters. Works on my H20 and my Sharp Aquos LCD when hooked directly. Guide info IS in the EPG.)
> ...


DCSholtis I'm in 44129. The only one I get on a consistent basis is 5-1. Signal strength is 100%. Other are sporatic.

But my issue is I'm using a 6' OTA antenna sitting vertical in a basement closet next tothe TV. My hope is that if I trim down the antenna and place it horizontal basically above the drop ceiling my reception should improve(hope and pray). I'm only 2.5 miles from the farthet antenna that I care about. Namely all that you have mentioned.

But we'll see. What type of setup are you using?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

kocuba said:


> DCSholtis I'm in 44129. The only one I get on a consistent basis is 5-1. Signal strength is 100%. Other are sporatic.
> 
> But my issue is I'm using a 6' OTA antenna sitting vertical in a basement closet next tothe TV. My hope is that if I trim down the antenna and place it horizontal basically above the drop ceiling my reception should improve(hope and pray). I'm only 2.5 miles from the farthet antenna that I care about. Namely all that you have mentioned.
> 
> But we'll see. What type of setup are you using?


Ive been using the OTA antenna that D* supplied. Its worked previously on my other boxes except for HR20. Everything is cool on my H20 and if I hook it directly to the TV. I'm in the Brooklyn Hts./Seven Hills area, BTW.


----------



## cfactor (Dec 14, 2006)

Hello all:

ZIP Code : 45324 (Dayton, OH)
Channel # : 45-1
Call-Sign : WRGT-DT 
Description of Problem: Shows up on guide, 0 signal strength, 771 on tuning to channel. ATSC reset and re-setup didn't fix the problem

Have 2 HR20's; both with the same problem. 45-1 was working fine pre-Elvis. 

Thanks for all your help Earl.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

NOT AN ISSUE! See Below...

Ran wizard on OTA, during retrieving satellite info, screen locked at 50%. Audio came back and could hear the HD channel 79, but had to RBR to resolve. Waited for 20 minutes before RBR.

After running the wizard again, I still do not have the weather channels. I have the main HD local channels, but not the -2 weather ones.

Austin Texas area, 78641. All of these show up in the guide with info.

7-1 KTBCDT 97% Works
14-1 KXAMDT 0 DEAD, Don't expect to get this one too far away
14-2 KXAMDT2 0 DEAD, Don't expect to get this one too far away
18-1 KLRUDT 93% Works
18-2 KLRUDT2 93% Works
24-1 KVUEDT 100% Works
24-2 KVUEDT2 100% no 771, just DEAD, Should Work
36-1 KXANDT 100% Works
36-2 KXANDT2 100% 771, DEAD, Should Work
36-3 KXANDT3 100% 771, DEAD, Should Work
42-1 KEYEDT 100% Works
54-1 KNVADT 93% Works
54-1 KNVADT2 94% 771, DEAD, Should Work

All of the Should work channels work on my Samsung HD. I verified this on 1/10, they are not working on the Samsung HD. I got this in a email, _Due to the FCC's great thought they said that all digital sub-channels must also do 3 hours of children's programming every day. So most stations have turned off their sub-channels, 36-2 is also gone. _The Should work channels also worked with 0x108. They quit working with 0x10b. This is still ture on when they quit working. Will verify with stations that the sub-channels are no longer transmitting weather.

Currently have a call in to KVUE to see if the email is correct.

NOT AN ISSUE!!!! See below...

From: Dunham, Mark [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, January 15, 2007 8:12 AM
To: Mark Partain; _KXAN Engineering
Subject: RE: 36-2 and 36-3 Channels

Mr. Partain,

The Federal Communications Commission (FCC), has determined that as of January 1st 2007 all digital streams in the HD transmission must meet the same requirements that now exist for the analog channels. The mandate that is problematic at this time is the requirement for a minimum of 3 hours of Children's programming per week (the minimum actually increases as the number of hours of free programming increases). Due to programming/equipment limitations we, like many broadcasters, have chosen to eliminate these secondary digital channels.

This is very unfortunate as we have met those requirements on our primary digital channels (36.1, 54,1, 14.1) since sign-on but, like most broadcasters, our secondary channels are weather info provided as a public service, not for profit. We estimated the cost of compliance with the new regulations at about $50K for the first year (equipment) and several thousand each year beyond that for programming costs.

Information on the requirements of the FCC ruling can be found here < http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/consumerfacts/childtv.html > and to comment on this you can send correspondence to FCC Chairman Kevin Martin < [email protected] >.

Regarding DirecTV HD receivers, I have the same dilemma. DirecTV incorporates their database info into the program guide and have not yet updated this info. An HD set with a digital tuner relies strictly on PSIP info generated by each broadcaster therefore the secondary channels are removed from the lineup.

| Mark Dunham | KXAN/KXAM/KNVA | 
| Chief Engineer | 
| 908 W. MLK Blvd. Austin, TX 78701 | 
| 512.703.5234 512.476.1520(fax) | 
| http://www.kxan.com|


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

jedi-phish said:


> Running Elvis release
> 
> ZIP Code : 35242
> Market: Birmingham, AL
> ...


To follow up, I checked the antenna strength meter for 21-1 again around noon and it was getting a decent signal on one tuner and ABSOLUTELY NOTHING ON THE OTHER TUNER. All other tuned OTA channels show reception on both tuners.


----------



## CUIllini (Dec 3, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 61801
Channel # : 17-2
Call-Sign : WANDDT-2 
Description of Problem: Weather sub-channel completely missing from guide.

Others I've noticed:

Your ZIP Code : 61801
Channel # : 23-2; 27-2
Call-Sign : WBUIDT-2; WCCUDT-2
Description of Problem: Both completely missing from guide.


----------



## Locktite (Dec 15, 2006)

Zip Code used :14301

Channels: 4-3 WIVBDT3
23-2 WNLODT2

Description: Good signal strength (90+)
771 error code

Same problem as before. Re-ran OTA set-up. Didn't help.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Zip: 50212

DMA: Des Moines, IA

Missing From Guide:

13-2 WHO-DT2 

23-1 KCWI-DT

34-1 KEFB-TV

56-1 KDMI-DT


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I posted a thread at the end of December about FCC changes that apparently would cause many stations to drop their weather channels. The requirements are for the stations to include so many hours of children's programming per week, which the weather channels do not. All of the stations here in Austin dropped the weather sub-channels on January 1. Perhaps some of the missing channels people are not able to see are no longer available. I have checked all of my OTA capable receivers and none of them will get these channels, not just the HR20. Here is the discussion of the FCC changes.

GH


----------



## devellis (Oct 18, 2006)

Zip: 27516 for all that follow:

4-1 WUNCDT
771 (proximity may cause reception problem, although other O/A channels from same source, e.g. 4-2, come in)

5-3 WRALDT3
771 

5-4 WRALDT4
771 (but station may not be transmitting at this time)

17-2 WNDCDT2
771

17-3 WNDCDT3
771

28-2 WRDCDT2
771

Many of thes stations and others (channels 5-*, 11-*, 17-*) broadcast from virtually the same hilltop so signal strength doesn't seem a differentiating factor. As noted, it is possible that some sub-channels are turned off at the moment (about 5:40, PM) but others are definitely always-on weather channels or show scheduled content in the guide.


----------



## McSparren (Nov 16, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 60606
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT 
Description of Problem: 771
TV tuner (Mitsubishi) and H20 receive the signal.

I live about 2 miles from the Hancock and 0.5 miles from the Sears (can't remember which building 2.1 beams from).


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

This isn't on subject for this thread, but helpful people may live here 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=783776#post783776
This post describes my problem. It affects the HR20 reception, but is on my Sony(which has a better tuner) also. I'm trying to resolve there first before bringing the questions here. BTW, the G'boro stations I get via TV are working fine OTA via HR20. Problem is, I can't receive any of the Raleigh stations which are closer.


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

HR20, OTA, FOX & 771 msg
When I tune the HR20 OTA to the FOX multicast channel (28-2) here in Columbus , Oh. I get a 771 message,

When I tune to the same channel OTA on my HR10-250 hooked to same dish, it comes in with no problems.

All other OTA locals OK.

HR20 signal registers 100% on signal.

This happened with the x10B download as well as the new x115 download.
__________________


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DCSholtis said:


> Same as above.


Do you get any OTA stations?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

harsh said:


> Do you get any OTA stations?


Nope. I have full EPG info on them. But 771 messages and no signal strength on the signal meters. Everything works on my H20 and if I hook the antenna up directly to the TV.


----------



## ladderless (Jul 8, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> Zip Code: 44131
> Channel #: 3-1
> Call-Sign: WKYC-DT
> In Guide, but 771. (Zero signal strength on meters. Works on my H20 and my Sharp Aquos LCD when hooked directly. Guide info IS in the EPG.)
> ...


This is strange... I get all the stations except 3-1, 3-2, and 3-3 (as noted in my previous post). I'm in Twinsburg, and use a roof antenna.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Zip Code: 48857 Flint MI DMA

The station programmed for WDCQ (35 sub 1-4 in DTV guide) should be channel 19. The PSIP data for this station (digital 15) ID is 19 1-4. 

At the same time, WDCP (19 in DTV guide) should be 35. Also, the current 19 - which should be 35, need subchannels 2-4 added.

If you switch the two they should then work right. 

Also;

Station 28-1 WFUM needs subchannel 2 added.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Zip Code 48912 Lansing MI DMA

Station WHTV (Digital 34, Analog 18) - Missing from guide entirely.

Station WZPX (Digital 44, Analog 43) - Missing from guide entirely.


----------



## Wlater Krenzke (Dec 19, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 39077
Channel # : 20-1
Call-Sign : WMPN-DT 
Description of Problem: In Guide but no audio or video; message 771. 100% signal strength.

I pick it up great with Sony HD300. 

Can't sell the Sony HD300 until we get this channel and we need to sell the Sony!!


----------



## Rocketj (Jan 8, 2007)

I didn’t see any improvement as far as my local OTA channels go with this update. One thing I don’t understand though is the first two nights I had the receiver, about a week ago, all the locals below worked. Now I only get the FOX and CBS locals with the OTA tuner. Matter of fact with my HR10 receiver 25-1 had the strongest signal now I don’t get it at all. I have also tried resetting the locals and that did not help either. 

Your ZIP Code : 61704 (Bloomington, IL)

Channel # : 19-1, 19-2 
Call-Sign : WHOI-DT (ABC)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error , 0% signal, came in on HR10 and TV tuner 

Channel # : 25-1, 25-2 (NBC) 
Call-Sign : WEEK-DT
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, 0% signal, came in on HR10 and TV tuner

Channel # : 12-1, 12-2, 12-3 
Call-Sign : WILL-DT (PBS)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, 0% signal, came in on HR10 and TV tuner

Channel # : 47-1, 47-2, 47-3 (PBS)
Call-Sign : WTVPDT
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, 0% signal, came in on HR10 and TV tuner

Channel # : 17-1 
Call-Sign : WAND-DT (NBC)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, 0% signal, came in on HR10 and TV tuner

Channel # : 20-1 
Call-Sign : WICS-DT (ABC)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, 0% signal, came in on HR10 and TV tuner


----------



## ChicagoJerry (Dec 15, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 60653 (7 Miles from both towers, my antenna is line of sight.)
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT
Description of Problem: Shows in Guide; Tuning but no A/V; 771 No Signal

I have an indoor antenna. My HR10-250 tunes it in perfectly. Neither of my H20's will. I have deleted and rerun OTA setup several times.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DCSholtis said:


> Nope. I have full EPG info on them. But 771 messages and no signal strength on the signal meters.


I would guess that you have much bigger problems. I'm thinking you need to acquire a receiver with tuners that work.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 89883
Channel # : 14-1/99-1
Call-Sign : KJZZ-DT
Description of Problem: The Ox115 release has changed KJZZ from channel 14-1 to channel 99-1. The correct PSIP for this station is 14-1. In the previous release, the channel was listed correctly, but there was no picture or audio even though both signal meters showed 100 percent. With the current release there is still no picture or audio with one hundred percent on the signal meters. Please note channel 99-1 in the Salt Lake City market is assigned to a scrambled USDTV channel not KJZZ. I receive KJZZ over the air with no problem on my Hitachi HD42SX69 receiver on 14-1.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Primary Zip code: 34286; secondary zip code: 33901

Channels show up in the guide. The errors are 771 errors, and no signal strength in the signal strength menu. Prior to this release I was able to get all but two. Since this release, I lost eight channels that, for some reason, the HR20 is not receiving. Channels are as follows:

26-1 WZVN (was able to get prior to this release)
26-2 WZVN (was able to get prior to this release)
30-1 WGCU (was able to get prior to this release)
30-2 WGCU (was able to get prior to this release)
30-3 WGCU (was able to get prior to this release)
36-1 WFTX (unable to get at all; can pull in the station at nearly 100% on my Mits TV)
40-1 WWSB (was able to get prior to this release)
40-2 WWSB (was able to get prior to this release)
46-1 WTVK (was able to get prior to this release)
49-1 WRXY (unable to get at all; can pull in the station at nearly 75% on my Mits TV)


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 37821
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide
Call Signs and Channels:
5-1 WCYBDT
5-2 CW4
8-2 WVLTDT2
10-2 WBIRWX
43-2 WTNZDT2

These all work fine on my H-20


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jedi-phish
> Running Elvis release
> 
> ...


This morning, neither tuner would pull in 21-1, even though (again) all other tuners in my house will.


----------



## jimsim0812 (Dec 16, 2006)

Memphis Tennessee, zip 38018

3-1 intermittent signal, no signal to 60%, constant fluctuation
WREGDT, likewise their sub channel 3-2

5-1 no signal
WMCTDT, likewise their sub channels 5-2, 5-3

10-1 intermittent weak signal, no signal to 50% constant fluctuation
WKNO, likewise their sub channels 10-2, 10-3

24-1 intermittent weak signal, no signal to 40%, constant fluctuation
WPTY

the 115 download went smoothly but resetting and reacquiring the OTA's was a disaster as the box continued to freeze up at 50% acquisition. Several RBR's later, it took. However subsequent RBR 's and resets on the OTA have not changed the reception. 

The other locals work fine and come in with strong signals, 90-100%, 13-1, 30-1, and 50-1

I use the same antenna for my hr10 and all locals come in with strong signals, they also come in strong at my hr20 location if I feed the signal direct to the TV.
This is very frustrating as 3-1 is the local CBS station (my most watched station) and they are not signed up with "D" as are the other locals.


----------



## SunrayTVI (Oct 29, 2006)

OK. Still having problems.

Your ZIP Code : 92262
Channel # : 33-2
Call-Sign : KDFX-CA Fox 
Description of Problem: HR20 Missing From Guide, H20 No Guide Data

Your ZIP Code : 92262
Channel # : 42-1
Call-Sign : KESQ-DT ABC
Description of Problem: HR20 Missing From Guide, H20 No Guide Data

If I plug the antenna into my Panasonic Plasma, I get all the channels and guide data.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Still same problems here in Chicago

Zip: 60661
Channel 2-1, 32-1
Call sign WBBM, and WFLD
Description. 771 error and cannot receive 2-1. 32-1 is unreasonably difficult to tune at times, requiring near constant adjustments of my indoor antenna. Using my TVs tuner, both are near 80-90% signal strenght with minimal to no adjustment needed. And I have sight, not just line of sight, to the towers!


----------



## jeffloby (Dec 3, 2005)

Knoxville, Tennessee
WBIR 10-2
WPXK 54-4

Not in Guide during setup


----------



## ltrain20 (Dec 12, 2006)

Same as Hasan - Different zipcode

Zip: 50322

DMA: Des Moines, IA

Missing From Guide:

13-2 WHO-DT2 - This was shut down I believe since it did not comply with the Post January 1 programming requirements.

23-1 KCWI-DT

34-1 KEFB-TV

56-1 KDMI-DT


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

It is getting better for sure since the 0X115 release. I now get 64-1 (WNACDT) and 28-1 (WLWCDT) after downloading the 0x115 release. Previously, I did not with 0X10B. Only the following still do not work, but are all fine on all other tuners in house connected to same antenna (i.e. Sony HDTV, Panasonic HDTV, Samsung HDTV, H20, and HR10-250)...

Zip Code: 02879 
Providence, RI DMA

36-1 WSBEDT Tunes but only black screen (68% signal strength)
6-2 WLNEDT2 Not in guide
69-2 WPXQDT2 Not in Guide
69-3 WPXQDT3 Not in Guide
69-4 WPXQDT4 Not in Guide


As an aside, the following two channels display a black screen on my HDTV tuners and my HR20 tuners. So, most likely are not an HR20 specific problem. I used to be able to get these fine on all my HDTV tuners, but recently this is not the case. . Perhaps, it is due to the stations shutting down their -2 sub-channels.

12-2 WPRIDT2 Tunes but only black screen (80% signal strength)
64-2 WNACDT2 Tunes but only black screen (72% signal strength)


----------



## wally774 (Jan 12, 2007)

My HR20-700S will tune all local channels in the Charleston, SC market (zip 29407) with the exception of WCSC-DT 5.2 which indicates near 100% signal strength but gives a 771 'searching for signal' message when trying to tune to it. It does show up on the program guide, but no audio or video come through.


----------



## Nofences (Jan 12, 2007)

Your ZIP Code : 99301
Channel # : 18-1
Call-Sign : KEPR-DT
Description of Problem: KEPR 19 is broadcasting their digital signal on channel 18-1. My HR20 only lists 19-1 (the previous channel they were broadcasting on.) I was able to do a channel scan with my H20 receiver and I can now get the programming in the H20 guide on 19-1, but the HR20 doesnt have this feature. The HR20 does show 100% signal strength on 19-1, but when you tun to that channel in the guide it says searching for signal.

1 of 2 things would really help, either change the local market info to reflect KEPR as channel 18-1 or add a Channel Scan feature similiar to the one in the H20 to the HR20.

Thanks.


----------



## JDogHooey (Oct 11, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 55313
Channel # : 45-2
Call-Sign : KSTC-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Setup/Guide


----------



## rjweissvt (Jan 10, 2007)

Missing from guide. 

Zip : 05446
Channel: 33.1
Call Sign: WETK-DT 

Recieved on HR10. Receive 33.2 on HR20


----------



## timhow (Jan 13, 2007)

Zip: 35640
DMA: Huntsville, AL

Channel 15-1
Call sign: WHDF-DT
Problem: In guide but receive 771 message. Tunes in ok connected directly to TV.

Channel 19-1
Call sign: WHNT-DT
Problem: Tunes in but signal is weaker than when antenna is connected directly to TV. (Not sure if that's a legit problem or not, but every other channel seems to have the same signal level.)

I have Ox115, btw. Had the same issues with the previous release.


----------



## dapper_dan (Jan 11, 2007)

Your ZIP Code : 87120
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : KASA-DT
Firmware: 0x10b 

Description of Problem: Channel just stopped working (last Saturday). It shows up in the guide. If I turn to it, I get all black. If I disconnect my OTA antenna I then get the signal loss message. Signals show up as 89%. I can disconnect the OTA antenna and plug it directly into my TV's turner and I get the channel fine. I have tried resetting, reloading the firmware, and resetting the OTA settings. 

Any ideas?


----------



## jsh5771 (Aug 19, 2006)

ZIP Code : 20194

Channel # : 20-1
Call-Sign : WDCADT 
Description of Problem: 771 - but comes in fine using Sony TV ATSC tuner

Channel # : 26-1
Call-Sign : WETADT 
Description of Problem: 771 - but comes in fine using Sony TV ATSC tuner


----------



## BeoWulf1017 (Jan 7, 2007)

Your ZIP Code : 76903 (San Angelo, TX)
Channel # : 3-1 
Call-Sign : KSANDT (NBC)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, 100% signal

Your ZIP Code : 76903 (San Angelo, TX)
Channel # : 6-1 
Call-Sign : KIDYDT (FOX)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, 100% signal

Your ZIP Code : 76903 (San Angelo, TX)
Channel # : 8-1 
Call-Sign : KLSTDT (CBS)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, 100% signal

All of these work great on my HR10-250, nothing on my HR20.

Anyone else here in San Angelo, TX?


----------



## badit11 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a 50" winegad attic mounted antenna that worked great for my Panasonic plasma tuner but, all channels in guide and 0% signal 771 error for HR20. I just purchased a Radio shack Model: 15-2187,hooked up to my HR20 and sat it on the table next to my TV and it pulls all the stations in great. Odd how a different antenna could make such a difference.


----------



## peesb (Jan 8, 2007)

Your ZIP Code : 70810 (Baton Rouge, LA)
Channel # : 33-1
Call-Sign : WVLADT (NBC)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 100% signal


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Cleveland, 44139

No channel 2-1 (Channel 3 NBC). Same problem on h20-100. Great signal strength when box replaced with either h20-600 or hr10-250, which display channel with 90% plus signal strength. Any thoughts Earl?


----------



## Wlater Krenzke (Dec 19, 2006)

*After Download 119*

Your ZIP Code : 39077
Channel # : 20-2
Call-Sign : WMPN-DT 
Description of Problem as it is now!!: Not in Guide..no A/V. The programming for this channel is listed in the guide under 20-1.

Your ZIP Code : 39077
Channel # : 20-1
Call-Sign : WMPN-DT 
Description of Problem as it is now!!: Channel A/V is ok but the Guide information is incorrect. The *Guide information shown is for 20-2* instead of 20-1.

I pick it up great with Sony HD300.

Can't sell the Sony HD300 until we get this channel and we need to sell the Sony!!


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

*Firmware 0x119:*

Your ZIP Code : 55901
Channel # : 47-1
Call-Sign : KXLT-DT
Description of Problem: Guide with this channel OK, 75% signal strength from HR20, 771 when tuning to channel. Channel works great on my Sammy HL-S6187W.

This is an improvement from 0x10b where I had no signal strength. Looks like I'll be watching the Bears tomorrow from my TV tuner.


----------



## HDinVT (Dec 14, 2006)

Release: 119
Zip: 05452 (Burlington, VT Local Area)

In Guide, No Signal on test, searching for signal when tuned:
WVNY-DT 22.1 ABC BURLINGTON VT TBD 97° 13 

Not in Guide:
WETK-DT 33.1 PBS BURLINGTON VT TBD 97° 32 (  33.2 is available and working, but its the stations SD broadcast and programing. 33.1 is PBS-HD in this area)



Working Great(100% Signal streght, watch and records programs):
WFFF-DT, WCAX-DT, WPTZ=DT; WETK-DT 33.2

All channels in the area 100% signal strength on HNS reciever I am using as an OTA tuner.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> x115 update, reran OTA setup as well.
> 
> Your ZIP Code : 49001 Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo, MI market
> Channel # : 3-1, 3-2 (digital 2-1, 2-2)
> ...


x119, still a no go for 3-1 and 3-2.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

prior post of issues not getting WRDC 28.2 but getting a signal in the Raleigh NC market.

WRDCDT2 28.2 The Tube

Sinclair has removed The Tube from 28.2

This is not a reciever issue.


----------



## reguy (Jan 4, 2007)

Gainesville, FL - Running update 119
Zip 32606

Other problems I had with CBS were fixed with 115, but PBS is still not working.

Channel # : 5-1
Call-Sign : WUFT-DT1 (PBS Affliate)
Description of Problem: Guide displays this station and I am receiving signal strength but no A/V. My TV's built in OTA HD tuner receives this station as 36-1, and AntennaWeb confirms that channel #.

Channel # : 5-2
Call-Sign : WUFT-DT2 (PBS Affliate)
Description of Problem: Guide displays this station and I am receiving signal strength but no A/V. My TV's built in OTA HD tuner receives this station as 36-2,and AntennaWeb confirms that channel #.

Channel # : 5-3
Call-Sign : WUFT-DT3 (PBS Affliate)
Description of Problem: Guide displays this station and I am receiving signal strength but no A/V. My TV's built in OTA HD tuner receives this station as 36-3, and AntennaWeb confirms that channel #.


----------



## The Phantom Ghost (Dec 2, 2006)

zip code 67209
3-2 ksnwdt2, 100% signal, 771 error, can get this channel on tv & 10-250, do have guide data
signal strength dropped from 75% to 55% on 8-1, 8-2, 8-3, (all kptsdt,2,3) with 0x119
9-1,9-2,9-3,9-4, kooddt,2,3,4,-no signal, 771, can get this channel on tv & 10-250, do have guide data
36-1 kmtwdt, signal strength dropped from 75% to 65% with 0x119


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Per my brother (with release 119 since tonight):

ZIP Code : 30022
Channel # : 5-1
Call-Sign : WAGADT 
Description of Problem: 771 - but comes in fine using Sony TV ATSC tuner
This channel has always worked for him until Release Candidate 119


----------



## weeble (Dec 19, 2006)

After release 0x119

ZIP Code : 70810
Channel # : 33-1
Call-Sign : WVLA-DT 34.1 NBC 
Description of Problem: In Guide; Signal 90-100%, No A/V; 771

Works on H10, TV tuner.
Has not worked on HR20 since OTA enabled.


----------



## moorhead99 (Dec 10, 2006)

Houston,Texas
Zip code 77336

After release 0x119

Channel # : 2-3
Call-Sign : KPRCDT3 NBC affiliate
Description of Problem: Guide displays this station and I am receiving signal strength but no A/V. HR10 works fine from the same OTA.

Channel # : 11-2
Call-Sign : KHOUDT2 CBS affiliate
Description of Problem: Guide displays this station and I am receiving signal strength but no A/V. HR10 works fine from the same OTA.


----------



## cjhrph (Sep 11, 2003)

ZIP Code : 13323
Channel # : 33.1 (27.1)
Call-Sign : WFXVDT 
Description of Problem: Channel does not appear in guide. 

Third time report the same issue. Still not appearing in guide.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

After release 0119.

Zip code 75002 (DFW area)
Channel # 47-1
Callsign KTAQDT

Appears in the channels list when editing OTA channels as 99-1 but in the correct place for 47-1. Signal strength 85% on both tuners. 

Appears in guide as 99-1, in 99-1 location. Black screen when I try to tune it in.

This was OK when OTA first activated. Was incorrect with 0115 and again with 0119.


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

I found out something interesting yesterday. I was desperate to watch the football game in HD (Buffalo market, WIVB 4-1 had stopped coming in for me along with just about every other local when 115 came down). I have a fixed directv-installed OTA antenna on my roof that had served me well until last week. I unplugged it and broke out my Terk indoor antenna. Boom, the channels that weren't coming in started coming in again after I played with the directional a bit. It is odd... I'm not 5 miles away from 29-1 (WUTV) and that stopped coming in at 115 (771 error, no signal in meter) but comes in fine now with my Terk.

I'm not trying to defend Directv here but it has to be difficult to try to accommodate all of these different signals. I know, I know.... we all pull in the signals with no problems using other tuners. Maybe it is the software developer in me.... I know how frustrating it is to write code for so many different kinds of environments. Just a small bit of sympathy ;-)

Just a note... 119 did not help my OTA issue when using the roof antenna.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

After RC 0x0119
ZIP Code : 78363
Channel # : 3.1,3.2
Call-Sign : KIII
Description of Problem: Channel does not appear in guide or on the scaned listing.
Any one else in the corpus or kingsville texas area haveing the same problem?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

UPDATE - after 119 download last night, my brother (in Atlanta) reported the local Fox affiliate there showing in his guide but no longer with any signal strength at all. *In the past hour, all is now well.*

Both of us have 2 cities worth of all OTA channels just fine after 119.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Zip:44131
After 119 update: All my previous OTA issues still there....EPG info is in guide....771 messages but no signal strength. The OTA thru the H20 and directly through the TV works fine, however. Possible I have bad tuners? Other than this issue my HR20 has been rock solid.


----------



## munangst (Sep 1, 2006)

ZIP code: 15217 (Pittsburgh, PA)
HR20 FW version: 0x119

All stations below appear in the guide w/ correct EPG data.

Station: KDKA-DT (2-1)
Problem: No signal, 771 message (receives fine on TV tuner)

Station: WQED-DT (13-1)
Problem: No/low signal, 771 message (receives fine on TV, worked with 0x115 & earlier)

Station: WQED-DT2 (13-2)
Problem: No/low signal, 771 message (receives fine on TV, worked with 0x115 & earlier)

Station: WQEX-DT (16-1)
Problem: No/low signal, 771 message (receives fine on TV)


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

x119
ZIP Code : 53406
Channel # : 24-1 (25D)
Call-Sign : WCGVDT 
Description of Problem: Channel does not appear in set up anymore it was there in x10b now its not the funny thing is 24-2 is still there.


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

dvelleco said:


> It is getting better for sure since the 0X115 release. I now get 64-1 (WNACDT) and 28-1 (WLWCDT) after downloading the 0x115 release. Previously, I did not with 0X10B. Only the following still do not work, but are all fine on all other tuners in house connected to same antenna (i.e. Sony HDTV, Panasonic HDTV, Samsung HDTV, H20, and HR10-250)...
> 
> Zip Code: 02879
> Providence, RI DMA
> ...


Still having same problem channels with 0x119... but are all fine on all other tuners in house connected to same antenna (i.e. Sony HDTV, Panasonic HDTV, Samsung HDTV, H20, and HR10-250)...

Zip Code: 02879
Providence, RI DMA

36-1 WSBEDT Tunes but only black screen (68% signal strength)
6-2 WLNEDT2 Not in guide
69-2 WPXQDT2 Not in Guide
69-3 WPXQDT3 Not in Guide
69-4 WPXQDT4 Not in Guide


----------



## dapper_dan (Jan 11, 2007)

dapper_dan said:


> Your ZIP Code : 87120
> Channel # : 2-1
> Call-Sign : KASA-DT
> Firmware: 0x10b
> ...


0x119 seems to have fixed it. Hopefully it won't go away.


----------



## gantte (Jan 21, 2003)

ZIP Code : 27513
Channel # : 4-1, 4-2, 4-3, 4-4, 4-5
Call-Sign : WUNC
Description of Problem: Tuning but no A/V; 771
Works GREAT via ATSC in SAMMY , never worked through HR-20


----------



## superchief (Dec 22, 2006)

Downloaded 0119
Cleared Antenna Settings
re-entered zip code

Still do not get KVBCDT
3-1
3-1
89135
Las Vegas, Nevada


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

ZIP Code : 32259
Channel # : 30-1, 30-2
Call-Sign : WAWS
Description of Problem: 30-1 back to 771 (was working under 115). 30-2 does not appear in the guide or when a re-scan is done. Both work fine using my HR10-250.

Also:

ZIP Code : 32259
Channel # : 59-2, -3, -4, and -5
Call-Sign : WJEB
Description of Problem: Channels not appearing in guide or scan


----------



## rick11 (Dec 13, 2006)

Was able to receive HD OTA on old Sony Receiver - perfectly
Receive analog now thru HR20
All Digital OTA in guide but all show 771 - Searching...
5.1 - WLWTDT
5.2 - WLWTDT
9.1 - WCPODT
9.2 - WCPODT
12.1 - WKRCDT
12.2 - WKRCDT
14.1,.2, .3 etc - WPTO
19.1 - WXIXDT
19.2 - TheTube
25 - WOTH
48 .1,.2,.3 etc - WCET
54 .1,.2,.3 etc - WCVN
64 - MNT

Cincinnati OH


----------



## sansabar (Dec 17, 2006)

Downloaded 0119
Cleared Antenna Settings
zip code 31601
Performed new setup

Still do not get WTWC 40.1 & 40.2

Receive them well through the H10


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

jedi-phish said:


> Running Elvis release
> 
> ZIP Code : 35242
> Market: Birmingham, AL
> ...


Okay, Earl. I feel stupid for not trying this first, but an antenna adjustment fixed my problems with 21-1. I didn't think to try moving the antenna since not one of the four other ATSC tuners in my house had any issue with that channel. I guess different tuners just react differently.

Nevertheless,
The sub-channel for WTTO (21-2) is still missing (not an antenna issue), as is the sub for 40-2 (WJSU).

Also,
No subs showing for WTJP. There should be a 60-2, 60-3, 60-4, and 60-5 available, but they aren't in D*s database.


----------



## bandree (Sep 18, 2006)

After release 0x119

ZIP Code : 44077
Channel # : 3-1
Call-Sign : WKYC-DT NBC Cleveland Ohio 
Description of Problem: No A/V; 771

Works on H10, TV tuner.
Has not worked on HR20 since OTA enabled.


----------



## kevinv (Feb 2, 2004)

Your ZIP Code : 75701
Channel # : 51-1 Call-Sign : KFXK 
Description of Problem: In guide. Channel will come in for just a second, then go out. Singal strength will be 100 then go to 0. Same channel on H20 picture is fine no problems. The rest of my OTA channels are working fine.


----------



## jmartinez93 (Dec 14, 2006)

Tucson, AZ - REVISED FOR TUCSON

NOTE: Last OTA Initial Setup after 'Elvis 2 Update 0x119' 1/13/2007 10:30PM MST
ALSO, 771 error message channels were being received with 0x104;

Zip Code - 85737
Channel# - 4.1
Call Sign - KVOADT
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 6.1
Call Sign - KUATDT
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 6.2
Call Sign - KUATDT2
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 6.3
Call Sign - KUATDT3
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 6.4
Call Sign - KUATDT4
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 9.1
Call Sign - KGUNDT
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6817W TV

Channel# - 11.1
Call Sign - KMSBDT
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 13.2
Call Sign - KOLDDT2 (News Now)
Description of Problem - Missing from Guide, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 18.1
Call Sign - KTTUDT
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV

Channel# - 27.1
Call Sign - KUASDT
Description of Problem - Appears in Guide, 771, 0% signal, Great signal on Samsung 6187W TV


----------



## jsherm007 (Jun 23, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 55904
Channel # : 47-1
Call-Sign : KXLT 
Description of Problem: 771 (HR20 & HR10)


----------



## ACD22 (Jan 13, 2007)

On software version 10b, I receive the OTA main channels (i.e. 4-1, 7-1, etc.) fine, but the sub-channels (4-2, 7-2, etc.) get the 771 message. When i go to the signal meter, it shows the sub-channel signals being just as strong as the main channels. I've tried "reset" and "reset everything" and reloading the software with no luck. An H20, also connected to the antenna, recieves all the main and sub-channels just fine.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

DCSholtis said:


> Zip:44131
> After 119 update: All my previous OTA issues still there....EPG info is in guide....771 messages but no signal strength. The OTA thru the H20 and directly through the TV works fine, however. Possible I have bad tuners? Other than this issue my HR20 has been rock solid.


I woudl say your tuners are bad-read below

4460 (mogadore Ohio, getting cleveland Ohio locals OTA)
Station:wkyc 
channel:3-1, 3-2, No signal in Meter, Guide info good, no channel audio, or visiual

17-5

TBN Broadcasting 
Smile of a child channel (childerns chrisitan channel)
not there (meaning I dont have guide or anything for it

19-2
WOIO cleveland CBS Weather Now channel
no guide data (meaning cant find it)

Other then that, everything works great, if they could get the 19-2 or 3-2 working that would help as those are the 24 hour radar channels


----------



## spence4czech (Dec 16, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 60435
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT 
Description of Problem: 771

Downloaded 119 last night...so far no new issues...
Like so many others, I cant get WBBM on the OTA for the HR20. However, I am able to pull the WBBM 2-1 from an attic antenna (radioshackModel: VU-190 XR) and get a good signal directly to my Sony KDL-V32XBR2.


----------



## Wlater Krenzke (Dec 19, 2006)

*How often does Direct get the missing OTA info off this site*?...I amended an entry a couple of days ago;but should I make a new entry for a newly found missing OTA item?


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Wlater Krenzke said:


> *How often does Direct get the missing OTA info off this site*?...I amended an entry a couple of days ago;but should I make a new entry for a newly found missing OTA item?


This would be nice to know have posted mine a couple of time also.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

just wondering if I will EVER get ota 3 (2) on the hr20...


----------



## facedogg (Nov 28, 2006)

In Raleigh, NC area, the HR20 does not receive any of the 4-* PBS OTA channels. These channels are received properly by the HR10-250.

Mike


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 21042
Channel # : 54-2
Call-Sign : WNUVDT2 
Description of Problem: 771 (Receive signal on TV OTA and HR10); Guide data wrong (no longer The Tube....repeat of 54-1 for now).


----------



## devellis (Oct 18, 2006)

devellis said:


> Zip: 27516 for all that follow:
> 
> 4-1 WUNCDT
> 771 (proximity may cause reception problem, although other O/A channels from same source, e.g. 4-2, come in)
> ...


Downloaded 119 and all the issues noted above remain.


----------



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

Zip code: 63640

Secondary local channel: 12-4

Station from Cape Girardeau, Missouri KFVS DT all weather channel

Problem: after running initial setup 12-4 is not in my guide and I can not get it even though I get the other 3 Cape channels(12-1, 12-2 & 12-3.)

Thanks


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

ZIP: 92129
Channel: 6-1
Call sign: XETV
Problem: 771, station shows up as 31-1 instead of 6-1
Firmware: 0x119

Not sure when this started happening, as I don't have the OTA station in my Favorites list. Station used to come in fine as 6-1, now shows as 31-1 with no reception. Other local OTA stations come in fine. HR10 receives this channel fine as 6-1, connected to the same roof mount UHF antenna.


----------



## jimsim0812 (Dec 16, 2006)

downloaded 119 and all OTA issues still linger

zip 38018 Cordova, TN, Memphis metro

3-1 and subs
WREG
771, channels show in guide but signal fluctuates from 0 to 40's

5-1 and subs
WMCT
771, channels show in guide but no signal

10-1
WKNO
771, channels show in guide but intermittent signal fluctuates from 0 to 50's

24-1
WPTY
771, channels show in guide but intermittent signal fluctuaters from 0 to 40's

All these signals are strong at the same location on a direct feed into the TV and were also strong at this location on a previous HR10, Is this a software problem or a bad box?


----------



## Rambler (Nov 9, 2006)

Zip: 90502

Problem: No longer receiving OTA CBS HD ch 2-1.

Anyone else in the LA area have this issue?

The problem started with the 115 update and I missed the 119 window. I've since rolled back to 10B, but still can't get ch 2-1, and my signal strength is showing mid-90s for both tuners.


----------



## davidrumm (Dec 2, 2005)

Zip: 74437

Problem: Missing 2-2 Local Radar - Not in Guide (states Channel Not Available when entered directly)

On 119 RC.


----------



## kellen34 (Dec 15, 2006)

zip: 97404

Don't get OTA PBS. Not that I really care. With 10b I could get all channels except OTA Fox. That fixed itself finally. Then, I upgraded to 115, and stopped receiving OTA ABC...I could tune it in, but at very low signal strength, and then I would also lose all my other channels, except NBC. Then, I upgraded to 119 on Sunday and all of my channels came back, except PBS. I could get it to tune in, but I don't want to screw up my other channels. PBS has never come in strong anyway, and I never watch it. ABC comes in at about 55-60. All others (NBC,CBS and Fox) come in at 80-100.

I'm pretty happy with 119 right now. Things could always be better, but in no way, shape or form am I complaining.


----------



## tony7521 (Sep 5, 2006)

Missing Channels in guide

Your ZIP Code : 32507
Channel # : 10-1
Call-Sign : WALA-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Your ZIP Code : 32507
Channel # : 5-2
Call-Sign : WKRG
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## salvatore (Jul 10, 2006)

Zip: 32312

While all of my local channels appear in the guide, and I get as many of them as I can with my lowly powered indoor Terk antenna, those with signal strength 85% to 95% still see frequent audio dropouts. Every few dropouts are partnered with a slight pixelization, but nothing indicative of enough of a signal loss to warrant the dropout.

For example, Monday night's two hour HD episode of 24 on WTLH saw four to six dropouts, with one or two pixelizations.


----------



## hfhlt004 (Nov 19, 2005)

Rambler said:


> Zip: 90502
> 
> Problem: No longer receiving OTA CBS HD ch 2-1.
> 
> ...


_______________________________________________________

No problem here in SFV.


----------



## hfhlt004 (Nov 19, 2005)

salvatore said:


> Zip: 32312
> 
> While all of my local channels appear in the guide, and I get as many of them as I can with my lowly powered indoor Terk antenna, those with signal strength 85% to 95% still see frequent audio dropouts. Every few dropouts are partnered with a slight pixelization, but nothing indicative of enough of a signal loss to warrant the dropout.
> 
> For example, Monday night's two hour HD episode of 24 on WTLH saw four to six dropouts, with one or two pixelizations.


_____________________________________________

I had the same problem with "24" here in LA with OTA recording on the 2nd night. It must have been systemwide. Toward the end of the program, it got really bad. The first night seemed to be OK.


----------



## Lfix2 (Dec 13, 2006)

Spartanburg, SC 

ZipCode:29302
Call-Sign:WSPA-DT (CBS)
Channel #:7.1, 7.2, 7.3

Description of Problem:

Guide data is there.
Channels will come and go with 771 while searching. 
This channel is available on TV tuner with no problem and full signal strength.
All other OTA channels are fine


----------



## Rambler (Nov 9, 2006)

hfhlt004 said:


> _______________________________________________________
> 
> No problem here in SFV.


Strange... My OTA CBS HD 2-1 channel in 90502 came back yesterday.


----------



## jforgione (Nov 29, 2006)

I hope I'm posting this in the right place. Can someone please explain this to me? I had no problems getting reception using the OTA tuner after the release in December. Recently (over the past week) I started experiencing reception issues with the HR20 OTA Tuner - no problems on my TV's tuner, since when I swith to the TV tuner everything is fine off of the same antenna. The problem with the HR20 tuner is pixelation, audio drops and the 771 message.

I'm located in Maryland (just outside of DC), zip code is 20895. I'm also posting the channels and call sign. I did not do the Elvis download but thought I would mention this problem since I didn't have the problem after the release came out which is why it is unusual for me to have it now (no softward downloads since the last one which activited it).

Channel 4-1
Call Sign WRCDT

Channel 5-1
Call Sign WTTGDT

Channel 7-1
Call Sign WJLADT

Channel 9-1
Call Sign WUJADT

If someone can explain this to me that would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

Zip Code: 32225 Jacksonville, FL
Channel: 30-1 FOX
Call-Sign: WAWSDT
Description of Problem: 771 HR20


Is this getting OLD?


----------



## tbackus (Nov 21, 2006)

Zip Code: 67207

Channels:
3-2 KSWKDT2
3-2 KSNWDT2 (NBC HD Programs!!!!!!)
21-1 KDCKDT
21-2 KDCKDT2
21-3 KDCKDT3
21-4 KDCKDT4


All get good signal (>70%), but give the 771 error message....

Firmware: 0x119


----------



## bmar (Dec 15, 2006)

jforgione said:


> I hope I'm posting this in the right place. Can someone please explain this to me? I had no problems getting reception using the OTA tuner after the release in December. Recently (over the past week) I started experiencing reception issues with the HR20 OTA Tuner - no problems on my TV's tuner, since when I swith to the TV tuner everything is fine off of the same antenna. The problem with the HR20 tuner is pixelation, audio drops and the 771 message.
> 
> I'm located in Maryland (just outside of DC), zip code is 20895. I'm also posting the channels and call sign. I did not do the Elvis download but thought I would mention this problem since I didn't have the problem after the release came out which is why it is unusual for me to have it now (no softward downloads since the last one which activited it).
> 
> ...


I am in roughly the same area (20832) and am having the exact same problems on the exact same stations. My wife is ready to throw the HR20 out the window.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Why don,t D* just give us OTA scan and forget about this zip code BS.


----------



## kevinv (Feb 2, 2004)

Your ZIP Code : 71101 Shreveport, LA
Channel # : 12.3 Weather Call-Sign : KSLA 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Your ZIP Code : 71101 Shreveport, LA
Channel # : 21.2 Call-Sign : KPXJ 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## jmh27 (Jul 3, 2002)

Your Zip Code: 70809
Channel #: 33-1
Call Sign: WVLA
Description of Problem: 771 Error - Cannot tune or record.

Also,

Your Zip Code: 70809
Channel #: 44-2
Call Sign: WBRL
Description of Problem: Missing from Guide

Both have great signal on my Sony 60" SXRD HDTV


----------



## jmh27 (Jul 3, 2002)

Spongeweed said:


> Zip:70601
> Channel 33.1
> Call: WVLA
> Descrip: 771 Error
> ...


Spongeweed,

I am having the same issue you are with WVLA 33.1. Has it ever worked for you since OTA has been activated?

I get great signal strength on my TV. It's frustrating that it won't work, especially on a Thursday night.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

OTA Issues with 0x119 - 

Zip Code: 17022 (Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA market)

Channel #: 33-3
Call Sign: WITF
Description of Problem: 771 Error

Channel #: 21-1/21-2
Call Sign: WHP
Description of Problem: 771 Error

Channel #: 27-1/27-2
Call Sign: WHTM
Description of Problem: 771 Error


----------



## tbackus (Nov 21, 2006)

Additional problem found in Wichita, KS (67207)

3-2 KSNWDT2 (NBC) is listed on KSN's website that it should be on 3-1.

3-2 gets all the HD feeds, and I can't get. Their website disputes that.


----------



## TERRYB2241 (Dec 1, 2006)

Its now 10:50 am and I am not able to get 33-1 and 33-2. I am receiving 21 and 27. Might be a 33 problem.



n3ntj said:


> OTA Issues with 0x119 -
> 
> Zip Code: 17022 (Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA market)
> 
> ...


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

jmh27 said:


> Spongeweed,
> 
> I am having the same issue you are with WVLA 33.1. Has it ever worked for you since OTA has been activated?
> 
> I get great signal strength on my TV. It's frustrating that it won't work, especially on a Thursday night.


WVLA was fine until December 19th. I've gotten 771 ever since..


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

TERRYB2241 said:


> Its now 10:50 am and I am not able to get 33-1 and 33-2. I am receiving 21 and 27. Might be a 33 problem.


There is no 33-1 and 33-2. WITF only broadcasts in HD on channel 33-3, although the D* guide shows a channel 33-1 (this channel does not exist). Maybe that is your problem.


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 45440 (Primary Market)
Channel # : 19-2 (Secondary Market ZIP 45201)
Call-Sign : WXIXDT-2
Description of Problem: Missing from OTA channel list, missing from guide.

This has been an ongong problem with the Santa release all Elvis releases and now the Raven release. I have reset the receiver and ran initial OTA setup numerous times.


----------

